# Grizzly Vs. SilverBack



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This has been going on in my mind forever. Who would win between a Grizzly Bear and a Silverback Gorilla...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'd go with the gorilla... they are smarter and who knows... might even be stronger.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Can you link in a picture of a silverback?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i think silverback those fuckers look powerfull as f*ck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is a Silverback


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Silverbacks are killer and smart but there is no way a MAx 450 pound gorilla and stand the blow of a 1400 pound grizzly.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

email animal faceoff it would be a cool matchup but i think bears are wayyy bigger


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

grizzly's will kick a gorillas ass

but what about a kodiak it will F up the gorilla

kodiaks stand about 10feet on their hind legs or more and weigh about 2tons


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

heres another


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm gonna go with the bear too. The gorilla is smart, yes, and it will run away


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

be an interesting fight.. the bear has claws and teeth.. the gorila has extreme power pound for pound, and big teeth.

the claws of the bear would turn the tide... although.. if the gorila was able to access some sort of club.. the bear would be sh*t up a creek


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

kodiak bear







That would make a kickass animal faceoff of discovery channel


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> email animal faceoff it would be a cool matchup but i think bears are wayyy bigger


 They only do matchups that could actually occur in the wild.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

We had 2 200 plus pages threads about this very subject on LS1.com, or LS2.com, as well as the argument about a Pit-bull vs a wolverine. I beleive the winners were the Grizzley and the wolverine.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

would also like to add. the gorilla is smart enough to get the bear into a choke hold.. and i dont care how big you are.. the gorilla will crush your neck.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

grizzly gets my vote.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

that would be cool to see.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i think a better show off would be 20 hunters with out guns face a Male silverback gorilla.. LOL.. i hate poachers/hunters/


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Er....did anyone see Animal Face Off with the Grizzly stats?? It's paw strike can crack bone....just one paw broke the surrogate carcasse's spine....


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.thematforums.com/topic.asp?TOPI...926&whichpage=2

http://vnboards.ign.com/Rodcet_Nife_Board/b5024/57623824/?18


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> would also like to add. the gorilla is smart enough to get the bear into a choke hold.. and i dont care how big you are.. the gorilla will crush your neck.


 That was everyones argument, that the gorilla was smarter and some said faster, which I think yes, they may be smarter, but their speed is about equal to a grizzley. It also has a slight advantage when it comes to agility. The Girzzley isn't dumb either and about 2 times as powerfull with deadly weapons like claws and rediculous teeth. There is no question here.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i think a better show off would be 20 hunters with out guns face a Male silverback gorilla.. LOL.. i hate poachers/hunters/


 hunting is alright,thats why there are regulations..it also controls the populations of the species you hunt...people who are against hunting dont seem to understand this at all...learn about it!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i think one of those Congo Gorilla's from the movie (white ones) would rip apart that grizzlie!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i think a better show off would be 20 hunters with out guns face a Male silverback gorilla.. LOL.. i hate poachers/hunters/


 Why do you hate hunters...?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

If the Silverback could ambush the bear he might stand a chance,but face to face the bear would destroy the gorilla.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> LOL.. i hate poachers/hunters/


 I take it you're vegetarian?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh yeah...who won Saltwater Croc or GW Shark??

I'm defintely saying the shark...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Oh yeah...who won Saltwater Croc or GW Shark??
> 
> I'm defintely saying the shark...


 The shark won that fight.


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Give the gorilla a rifle, then he might win. If he doesn't freeze in the cold alaska climate


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Oh yeah...who won Saltwater Croc or GW Shark??
> 
> I'm defintely saying the shark...


 The shark bit his guts out when he went up for air.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm going to have to say the bear. It would knock the gorilla silly


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

the gorilla gotta big ole butt. HE can use it to bootie bash him. OR the bear can pound him idb him.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

The bear is about twice the size, and is most likely just as strong. Bears also have HUGE ass claws that could easily rip someone's guts out. They are about equal in speed, although the gorilla would be more agile. The bear would win. I could beat a silverback in a fight. First I would kick it in the balls, then I would eye gouge it, then I would beat it with a big rock. Bears are too lovable to do that to.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Bear would be eating Digit's digits :laugh:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Being from Kodiak, AK those Kodiaks are badass. They are even larger in real life. Theres no way a Gorilla has chance against a full size Kodiak!


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the bear would win, a bear clawing like crazy that gorilla aint gonna get a hold of em.

Bears also have lots of padding, and fight with their own all the time and dont get extremely injured.

Bear.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Bear, no doubt about it. The gorilla would be toast with one super powerful swipe.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I'd also have to go with the bear. You can't beat its size and brute strength.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I understand that the bear is way taller than a gorilla, has claws. But I still think that brains with braun would get the best out of the gorilla. One punch is all it takes...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Gorilla vs Large Bear... god thats a tough one. I think the gorilla would win the speed department, and pound-for-pound its still alot stronger than the bear, but is that really enough... naturally one good swipe from the bear and the gorilla would be slipping on its own entrails. INCONCLUSIVE

Shark Vs. Croc The shark would bite the croc's jaws clean off. A great white has FAR more biting power than a crocodile. The shark wins through brute strength alone, croc wouldn't have a flying f*ck of a chance. Even if the shark weren't as powerful as it is, its still far faster and maneuverable. It could kill the croc without even using its jaws--- it could bludgeon its guts out just by ramming it.

*EVEN IF THE SHARK WAS COMPLETELY DEFENSELESS, the croc simply doesn't have the slicing-style teeth nor jaws to inflict anything but some pinprick puncture wounds on a shark.*

Seriously, shark vs croc is one of the most lopsided matchups there.

The other highly lopsided matchup I see is the wolf vs cougar. LOL. Good lord a dog has no chance in hell against a cat if both are about the same size. Well, and tiger/bear would be lopsided too. And Hippo/bullshark. Hippos can wipe out anything short of perhaps an elephant or rhino. I can't imagine anything that would stand up to a large rhino, though. A while back on Discovery I read that white rhinos have been known the charge and mortally wound elephants.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

to even out this debate.. lets give the gorilla 2 Large 75 lbs Clubs..

this will even the weight advantage.

great white v croc? that is the most stupid fight in the world.. Crocs cant do sh*t underwater.. who ever thought of that is a moron.

lets match up.... umm.. 2 bottle nose dolphins vs 1 adult Orca.

or lets go with a full grown Siberian Tiger (700lbs) vs a full grown Kodiac.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

would also like to add.. the gorilla has Raw power.. i saw a video clip of a Male gorilla taking a swing at an incomming tiger.. he connected with the cat and blew the cats ass a couple yards away. i have NO idea where this took place..

Silverbacks are said to be anywhere form 10 to 40 times stronger then humans.. i Cannot find anything about grizzlys strength..

although i have seen Bears take "swings" at things.. and it is not near as powerfull as people say.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

peacock the bear/tiger fight was alread on TV. The bear wins, easily, through brute size and strength alone. Physicists determined that the tiger lacks the weaponry and strength to do little more than phase the bear even if the tiger gets the first pounce.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

they fought on TV?

please find me the video clip!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they used cheap-assed computer graphics to depict a 'fight' between the two (tiger pounces on bear's chest, gets knocked off, they growl at each other, bear takes down tiger in two solid swipes with its forepaws. It wasn't much to see and the graphics were weak), but physicists had already figured out on paper that the tiger would certainly lose.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

it also matters how experienced both of these animals are..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

P45...

2 dolphins or 1 orca?

i say the dolphins


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> I could beat a silverback in a fight. First I would kick it in the balls, then I would eye gouge it, then I would beat it with a big rock.


 If you ever try, make sure someone videos it.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

This would be similar to the Elephant vs. Rhino.

Silverback can't overcome the size factor, just like the Rhino.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Crocodilies have powerful jaws. They have actually tested the jaws of a great white shark and it was less then the tiger shark. Crocodilies have extremely powerful jaws that can crush elephant bones(no easy task). If you look at all the attacks by crocodilians they arent underwater.

Tigers have actually fought bears before. In Russia there is a Brown bear found their.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Aren't bears somewhat related to Dogs?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anyone else want a silverback as a pet now?








" and here is the real protector of the house... my 500lb. silverback."


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Gibbus said:


> Crocodilies have powerful jaws. They have actually tested the jaws of a great white shark and it was less then the tiger shark. Crocodilies have extremely powerful jaws that can crush elephant bones(no easy task). If you look at all the attacks by crocodilians they arent underwater.
> 
> Tigers have actually fought bears before. In Russia there is a Brown bear found their.


What does a great white having less power than a tiger shark have do with anythin if it still can't be compared to a croc in any way? crocs don't have the teeth or jaw design to pose a threat to a shark similar in size to itself. They have teeth/jaws for grabbing animals smaller than themselves. A shark can make a clean surgical bite through flesh. A croc can't. A croc can bite through an elephant bone? A great white could go through a diver's 1" steel protection cage like a pretzel. And then there's the fact that crocodiles simply can't swim for jack sh*t compared to a fish.

End of story.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> P45...
> 
> 2 dolphins or 1 orca?
> 
> i say the dolphins


 I totally say the orca by far. The orca just has to focus on destroying one dolphin at a time. The orca is probably much faster than the dolphin, and could probably destroy a dolphin in one bite. A dolphin ramming a killer whale in the side would be like a 3-year-old punching you in the gut. Dolphin's only chance in hell would be to go for the orca's eyes lol.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Gibbus said:


> Crocodilies have powerful jaws. They have actually tested the jaws of a great white shark and it was less then the tiger shark. Crocodilies have extremely powerful jaws that can crush elephant bones(no easy task). If you look at all the attacks by crocodilians they arent underwater.
> 
> Tigers have actually fought bears before. In Russia there is a Brown bear found their.


 Crocs dont Attack underwater.. they are not UNderwater Hunters..

even a f*cking 3 foot bamboo shark would own a 16 foot salty.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Gibbus said:
> 
> 
> > Crocodilies have powerful jaws. They have actually tested the jaws of a great white shark and it was less then the tiger shark. Crocodilies have extremely powerful jaws that can crush elephant bones(no easy task). If you look at all the attacks by crocodilians they arent underwater.
> ...


 u had me till that one a 3 ft shark ahas no chance against the nastiest croc the salty or the nile hell no


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I thought of a few good fights. One, a bluefish vs a piranha? Two, a bald eagle vs a chimp? Three, a mongoose vs a racoon? Four, a ram vs a kangaroo? Also, I read that a full grown silverback is strong enough to bench press 4,000 pounds. In the words of Lil Jon, a god damn!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> I thought of a few good fights. One, a bluefish vs a piranha? Two, a bald eagle vs a chimp? Three, a mongoose vs a racoon? Four, a ram vs a kangaroo? Also, I read that a full grown silverback is strong enough to bench press 4,000 pounds. In the words of Lil Jon, a god damn!


peacock i dont know what in gods name prompted you to suggest a 3 foot fish owning a 16 foot croc--underwater or otherwise-- but jesus man you're going way over the top with that one.









A chimp can kill a human (yes, those cute little 3-foot monkeys are a good deal stronger than we are, and chimp researchers always take this into account when getting in close with them). Can a human kill an eagle? Yes. A chimp would get badly scratched up, but afterwards it would still sit down to a tasty chicken dinner. Those other matchups you listed look great, though.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I want to see a Wolverine vs a Badger


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i would like to see a a 250 pound gorilla vs a 600 pound black bear

id bet the gorilla would win the only way a bear has a good chance is if the gorilla is 3 times less than it wieghs

gorillas are extremly powerful and i wouldnt b surprised if it beat the sh*t out of any animal in the same wieght class

we evolved from apes (supposedly) and just think of a big ass ape/gorilla with 2 big ass super strong highly tempered louiville sluggers

that would be heurendous the gorilla would wreck anything


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok what is it with everyone and giving the ape CLUBS??

Damnit, in a fight an animal is charged with adrenaline and too excited to stop and think hmmmm if I only had a Lousiville slugger then I could win! This is about real stuff happening in the wild, granted an ape is smart enough to pick up a large piece of wood but in a fight I doubt the thought would cross its mind, let alone let its guard down to go and find a suitable club.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

i'd go with the silverback. It can go up a coconut tree and do some target shooting. But face to face, silverback will get owned.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Grizzly for sure

They are huge!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

since grizzly takes soo good, I'd have to vote for it.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

i'd love to see 5 jack dempseys face-off a 12" rhom


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I think the mongoose would beastilate the raccoon. What about Moose (full grown) vs sub adult rhino.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

A rhino would totally mess up a Moose. Rhinos have been known to kill elephants on occasions when there young are in jepordy.(spelling)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> A rhino would totally mess up a Moose. Rhinos have been known to kill elephants on occasions when there young are in jepordy.(spelling)


yeah, I heard about them killing elephants on the discovery channel too.

Only two animals that stand a chance against a large white rhino are hippo and elephant. Hoofed animals don't standa chance.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> I want to see a Wolverine vs a Badger


 a wolverine is just a bigger stronger badger, is it not?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see a Wolverine vs a Badger
> ...


 Basically. I think a good match would be a wolverine aginst heyena(sp?) Think about this one before you answer.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the hyena couldn't touch the wolverine. Their odor overrides anything.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

all the 3-4 foot Bamboo shark has to do is snatch ahole of the crocks legs and its over.. the croc cant manuiver under water wortha sh*t.. they are NOT fast underwater.. he could not eve touch the shark..

Crocs dont attack underwater.. Humans can out manuiver a big croc.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

the bear would own the gorilla, its bigger, stronger? and it has insane claws.
bears are killing machines :nod:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

my uncle lived in whitehorse for a bit and he saw a grizzly rip a truck door cleen off with a swipe of its paw


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> the hyena couldn't touch the wolverine. Their odor overrides anything.


 Are you sure about that? I thought Heyena's were just a stinky as wolverines. I'll try and find some info on them.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

still pound for pound the silverback is the stronger creature on earth

with or without a louisville slugger lol

edit:seriously to match a 2000 pound bear against a 300 pound gorila is unfair and it would never happen in the wilkd

wat about jaguar vs gorilla much more likely


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

con man said:


> edit:seriously to match a 2000 pound bear against a 300 pound gorila is unfair and it would never happen in the wilkd


i was thinking a 400 lb gorilla vs a 1000 lb bear

as for jag/gorilla, that would be a cakewalk in the gorilla's favor. You'd have to put up a 500 lb siberian tiger before I'd even have to pause to consider it. A gorilla would kill a siberian tiger too though. It would tear the tiger's forearms right off, or at least mangle them horribly, once the tiger tried pouncing. Once its forearms are wrecked the tiger is done with.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

haven't you seen Tarzan... Kirkjack messed that jaguar up!!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

It would be a stupid fight, because they arent found in the same regions of the world between the Gorilla and Jaguar also Jaguars are around 250lbs.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Whats with all these huge animals? I want to see a rabid squirrel versus a sewer rat.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

As for the hyena thing I'm sure the hyena would win, bigger, faster, and defintely can kill by itself. Wolverines usually hunt as a pack as do hyenas but if need be they can kill on their own like wolves.

Hyenas pack around 1100 lbs of bite force...snap bone in half. Wolverines are more for biting to death.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i dont think the hyena could approach the wolverine, considering its musk

if you were to remove the musk factor, i think it would be a damned good fight


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Hyena's have stink glands near their anus's, I beleive to odor is equal or worse than a wolverine's. I still would give it to the Wolverine because it really has no flaw. Hyenas have really frail hindquarters (compared to the rest of their body).


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Hyena's have stink glands near their anus's


 Domesticated dogs do aswell.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Most extreme stinkers
Go down the page a little bit and you will see how different dogs and hyenas are as far as stink glands. On the discovery channel, they hyena actually was rated stinkier than the wolverine.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Here is the proof. This was taken from this Link.


> For the record, here are the 10 smelliest animals on Earth: 10 - porcupines, 9 - foxes, 8 - beavers, 7 - stink bugs, 6 - musk ox, 5 - wolverines, 4 - turkey vultures, 3 - hyenas, 2 - skunks, 1 - Tasmanian devils.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i would like to see something fight a full grown male baboon

a dolphin against a shark..the dolphin will buntnose the f*ck right out of a shark

oh and there was a storey in the paper up here in ontario a guy was found half eaten in the woods up north in haliburton and that was from a brown/black bear both similar in size....they are very small and weak compared to a kodiak

and about the gorilla having guns it would take alot of bullets to kill a kodiak or a grizzly you will atleast need a 30-30 ,30 06 or a 50 cal gun


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> a dolphin against a shark..the dolphin will buntnose the f*ck right out of a shark










I want to see one huge dolphin versus one adolescent GW shark(15 ft) the dolphin would get 0wn3d!!! A great white of 15 ft can get up to about 1800 lbs I think and 80% of a great whites body is muscle. Lol not to mention great whites are one of the biggest predators in the world and are born fighters....dolphins are not aggressive nor are they used to hunting anything bigger than what it can fit in its mouth let alone a shark.

I really want to see an orca and great white of same size fight....I think the orca would win though


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I really want to see an orca and great white of same size fight....I think the orca would win though


Guess you missed it.. They had it on the news where an Orca bit a great white in half when the great white tried to go after her cub.

What about a Sperm Whale vs a Giant Squid. I'd love to see how they fight 100,000 feet underwater. Or even a Siberian Tiger vs a Sabertoothed Tiger.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I said the same size, Al. Lol.

As for the Giant Squid/Sperm Whale....final Animal Face off in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

are you kidding? I think any dolphin would trash a shark much bigger than itself. They are smart, they are nimble and fast. I'd bet they could swim circles around a shark. They'd ram the shark in the gills and the shark would be fucked. Dolphins know exactly what sharks are, what threat they pose, and its been documented that dolphins regularly ATTACK AND DESTROY sharks on sight!

Killer whale vs shark, both same size? Shark gets SLAUGHTERED. I'd bet the shark wouldn't even have the balls to try for a second lunge, once the orca gave it a good ramming that shark would be trying to flee like its tail was on fire.

Fish aren't jack sh*t to mammals, end of story.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> are you kidding? I think any dolphin would trash a shark much bigger than itself. They are smart, they are nimble and fast. I'd bet they could swim circles around a shark. They'd ram the shark in the gills and the shark would be fucked. Dolphins know exactly what sharks are, what threat they pose, and* its been documented that dolphins regularly ATTACK AND DESTROY sharks on sight!*










Learn somethin every day!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dolphins are very protective of their young, to say the least. And they know exactly what poses a threat to them and what doesn't. And they do have the brains to know that a dolphin snout shoved up a shark's gill results in a dead shark. Yes, they will go on the offensive. Think of them like you would cichlids. Only they're mobile, like their babies.

You need to read some ZooBooks, man :nod:


----------

